# Quick Project - Custom Size Rack Blanking Panel



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

Friend of mine has an older British sound console with reconfigurable modules that doesn't take standard sized rack panels. He wanted a blanking panel, so asked if I could whip something up for him. Here's the afternoon build:


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 14, 2022)

Here's what it looks like in the console (had to wait for my friend to get a picture):


----------

